# Allium and tulip flowers. Are they poisonous?



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

I want to plant some nice bulbs for next Spring. I've bought some tulip and allium bulbs and have read that the bulbs are poisonous but what about the actual plant when it comes out? My dog does like to eat plants so I'm a bit cautious!

Anyone know?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

As far as I'm aware, all parts of the bulbs, including leaves, stalks & flowers are toxic to dogs. I personally wouldn't risk it myself unless there's a way you can guarantee your dog won't be able to get to them, in my case I have a front garden where the dogs don't go at all.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Some info from trusted sources (looks like just about everything!) .

http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/az/factsheetsanddownloads/factsheetpoisonoussubstances09.pdf

House and garden plants poisonous to dogs

Poisoning - Health and welfare - Dogs

I have a very small garden and Poppy doesn't go in it unsupervised even though she's not too bad with plants.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes they are poisonous, but you could grow them in pots, out of the dog's reach. The pots could be on a raised bench if the dog could reach pots on the ground.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Owner of a mad terrier said:


> I want to plant some nice bulbs for next Spring. I've bought some tulip and allium bulbs and have read that the bulbs are poisonous but what about the actual plant when it comes out? My dog does like to eat plants so I'm a bit cautious!
> 
> Anyone know?


I have both in my garden, and even though the bulbs are buried quite deeply, my pup is able to locate them (via scent, I assume) and digs them up for fun. He also harvests my carrots for me when he's feeling peckish. Just because they're buried doesn't mean they're out of a dog's reach


----------

